# Old wood rim bicycle need help identifying



## sbuck (Apr 13, 2011)

I have an antique wooden rim bicycle with cork handgrips, direct drive, with a missing badge.  Can anyone give me an idea the who was the manufacturer or estimate age?  I would appreciate it. Thanks,


----------



## sbuck (Apr 13, 2011)

A few more close ups of details on this old bicycle


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 13, 2011)

From the decals, pedals and grips it looks like early 1900's- beyond that it will probably remain a mystery.  Are there any markings on the hub, cranks or sprocket?


----------

